# Seachem Stability. Yes or No?



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You know I have heard a lot of people say, "stay away from Stability" for really stupid reasons, or no reason at all. Now don't get me wrong, I am not trying to offend anyone at all, but I want to know, is there actually any REAL reason that I should stay away from Stability?

And don't tell me its not natural. Its not natural to put a fish in a glass box with a few gallons of water and plastic plants. We also use tap water with dechlorinator, and processed food.

Anybody got any real reason to not use it?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I use it and I really don't like putting chemicals in my tanks. It works and I am impatient, so I use it. I don't understand it so I am leery. But I don't know of a concrete reason not to use it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard the bugs aren't the same ones you get naturally. But I assume the natural bugs come along and take over eventually. They claim their bugs will live through high ammonia and nitrite levels that would kill the natural bugs, thereby saving your fish. 

My main thing against all these products is that if it doesn't work for you (maybe the pH is low, or you get a bad bottle), then you end up in a bad situation with fish in a tank and nasty water.

From everything I've read bio-spira is the best, but no one has it (and if you get some and it gets warm, its dead), and stability is second best. 

Stability came on the market after I had a lot of tanks, so, although I got samples, I used them with old gravel and seeded sponge filters, so i didn't really test it. 

So I give it *. If you already have fish in an uncycled tank, use it, it can't hurt. Stability never slowed a cycle like the first generation of Cycle reportedly did. If you have used antibiotic or tossed your filter media because of disease in the tank, use it. If you have more than one dead fish, assume an ammonia spike and use it. 

But if you already have one tank, and you are setting up, say a bigger tank for the same fish., then there isn't sense in spending the money, just share the filter media from the small tank and move the fish over in increments over several weeks.


----------



## aquyenl (Jan 12, 2010)

stability cycled my tank in just a week and i started as a complete noob at keeping aquariums. i saw it recommended on this forum and tried it out. my ammonia's at 0 and my froggies are happier than ever.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

bmlbytes said:


> Anybody got any real reason to not use it?


bb:

This is just me but my general rule of thumb is the less you put in a tank excluding fish, plants and water the better off you are.

TR


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I understand that, but people put a lot of other things in their water all the time. Is there any thing wrong with any of the ingredients or materials put into the bottle that will be negative to my fish, plants or aquaculture?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I dont know what your reading but i havent seen a lot of people saying stay away from stability. All ive seen is people arguing which bottle bacteria works the best.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I won't use it because I am cheap and have mature media. Once you cycle a medium sized tank, thats the only time you really need to cycle. I can setup a 40gal and have fish in it within an hour. If there was a product like that then maybe, but I don't see any reason to use that when it costs money and takes longer.

Basically I've never needed a bacterial booster product before. In my world you don't fix what isn't broken. 



> I understand that, but people put a lot of other things in their water all the time. Is there any thing wrong with any of the ingredients or materials put into the bottle that will be negative to my fish, plants or aquaculture?


only things that touch my water are my EI fertilizers. Otherwise it is straight well water and that is all. The less stuff I use the cheaper and better off I am IMO.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Mikaila31 said:


> Once you cycle a medium sized tank, thats the only time you really need to cycle.


Be careful... When setting up a new aquarium, a cycle or mini-cycle will occur even when taking gravel from an established tank. Actually a mini cycle will occur in both tanks. Usually not a problem, but limit the bioload.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

ron v said:


> Be careful... When setting up a new aquarium, a cycle or mini-cycle will occur even when taking gravel from an established tank. Actually a mini cycle will occur in both tanks. Usually not a problem, but limit the bioload.


Not if done properly. Neither tank will mini cycle. I've done this many time using fish like rummy nosed tetras and GBR and never had a single issue. I've never gotten any bad water quality reading. I always take the actual filter media... 1/3 max or you will cause a mini cycle in the parent tank. A minor mini cycle would take out a lot of my fish.

It can be a tricky thing to do, you need to know the bioload in the parent tank. Estimate how many fish 1/3 of the media can support. Estimate the bioload of the new tank you are starting up.... you will only get a mini cycle if your estimates are wrong.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Technically you will always have a mini cycle. The amount of bacteria is exactly balanced by the bioload. If one more fish is added or a little fish food is allowed to decompose, a few bacteria grow. If one fish is taken away, some bacteria will die. Normally this will cause no problem but it's good to understand what is happening. One or two fish will do no harm. If you double the # of fish all of a sudden, however... you very well may have a problem. Using a little gravel from an established tank will definately help, but it would be dangerous to fully stock that tank all at once.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Why would there always be a mini cycle? I've never witnessed this even when using bare bottom tanks. I'm not talking about doubling livestock. Removing 1/3 of the media is just like increasing 1/3 of the bioload. It should not be a problem for a properly balanced tank. I never said anything about fully stocking the cloned tank. It depends entirely on the tanks. I could fully stock a 10-15gal cloned off of my 55gal without a problem. Could have the tank setup and stocked in an hour or two if I really needed it. I could not fully stock a 20gal or bigger tank this way. 

I think you are under estimating the reproductive rates of bacteria. As far as I am aware both species we use in the cycle can reproduce every 24hr. I remove 1/3 of them, within a very short time they will recover back to original levels. Removing 1/3 does decrease the tanks stability, so IMO its best to do this as if you are adding fish and wait 2 weeks before doing it again.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Mik, he is saying that in any case the bacteria will have to reproduce, but you may not notice it because it is fast. Technically there is not enough bacteria to compensate for the ammonia for a short time, but it reproduces quick enough so that by the time you do your test, its all better. 

Anyway, that was not my original question. Does anyone have any evidence of Stability being negative to an aquarium?

I would also like to point out, I found that Dr. Foster and Smith sell Bio-Spira, but the bottle says for Marine tanks, which suggests to me that you shouldn't use it in a freshwater setup.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Actually, removing 1/3 of the media is like increasings the bioload by 50%. (2/3 do the work of 3/3, 3/2=1.5. Ron is right there is always a mini-cycle, but M is right that it is often over so quickly you don't even notice. Bacteria can multiply surprisingly quickly under the right conditions. Not knowing all the conditions, I tend to give conservative advice on the forum. Often a day without feeding is sufficient caution for snatching some filter media from an established tank. The whole point of all the cycle talking and testing is to know where you are. But you can go without testing if you are very conservative and add fish slowly.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I personally haven't read any really negative things about stability. I've hear sometimes it just doesn't work and it can create confusing test results. Like zero nitrate because it includes something that reduces ammonia all the way to nitrogen gas. I've read some really negative things about Prime and products like it, and there is some Prime in Stability. But I have decided to continue using Prime and just keep an eye on my fish and watch for sign of low oxygen (the most dangerous side effect of Prime, IMO). http://tbas1.wiredtron.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=b49482d452995fbe925903cc9f642b10&topic=149.0


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can set up a 40 and stock it an hour later ????
what's taking you so long ??? ..you have trouble catching the fish ??? ..
once that new tank is full ; it takes me like 6 minutes..


----------

